# Shure Antenna Splitter



## dannyn (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello, 

I was wondering why these little splitters are so expensive and if there is an alternative or if the Genuine Shure splitter is really the only way to go.Shure Americas | UA221 Passive Antenna Splitter/Combiner Kit

Thanks for the advice, and Hi to everyone, I still read a lot, but not post as much anymore.


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 16, 2011)

dannyn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering why these little splitters are so expensive and if there is an alternative or if the Genuine Shure splitter is really the only way to go.Shure Americas | UA221 Passive Antenna Splitter/Combiner Kit
> 
> Thanks for the advice, and Hi to everyone, I still read a lot, but not post as much anymore.


 
You kinda need to tell folks more of what you are doing and what you want to do with this gear....combine? split? Are you looking for boosting or long runs of your antenna signal? Little more info on what you are doing and why etc--may help folks help you more specifically...


-w


----------



## dannyn (Apr 16, 2011)

I have to Shure SLX receivers and I want both of them to be mounted next to each other and share a set of antennas rather than both of them having two antennas the pair of SLX receivers would have two antennas.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Apr 16, 2011)

with just 2 receivers you can (I have) use a passive splitter (tee) to join the 2 antenna leads "A" from both unit together and "B" and then run to just one antenna for "A" and one for "B"


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used a simple BNC splitter T for years without any harm. $3 at your nearest parts store.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Apr 16, 2011)

Power Splitters/Combiners, 2 Way, 0 Degree, Coaxial


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 16, 2011)

THe little splitters are so expensive because they provide isolation between the two receivers--that is, a signal exiting the antenna port on receiver 1 is attenuated (reduced in power) significantly before it reaches receiver 2, and vice versa. This may sound unnecessary, but receivers also transmit small amounts of leakage signal from the electronics inside--which may cause you problems. That said, some CATV splitters will probably work just as well as the 50 Ohm guys and cost a lot less. You'll just need a bunch of BNC to F connector adapters (though I'd argue you could easily get away with using RG-6 TV cable for all of your receive coax anyway...)

Have a look-see at my wireless FAQ.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mike and I have said this for years, for the most part you can get away with using 75 ohm and lower spec gear. BUT if you are stretching the limits of the gear then every little thing becomes important...

If you have only got 2 systems you can generally select frequencies sufficiently separated that you can steer well clear of IMD issues.
Would I do it with more than 2 or 3 systems, probably not. If I was on the edge of the distance, again probably not, but for the average user it will probably work just fine...
And to repeat for the record, ALL of this is null and void when you start talking about transmitting, ie. IEM.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 16, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> Mike and I have said this for years, for the most part you can get away with using 75 ohm and lower spec gear. BUT if you are stretching the limits of the gear then every little thing becomes important...
> 
> If you have only got 2 systems you can generally select frequencies sufficiently separated that you can steer well clear of IMD issues.
> Would I do it with more than 2 or 3 systems, probably not. If I was on the edge of the distance, again probably not, but for the average user it will probably work just fine...
> And to repeat for the record, ALL of this is null and void when you start talking about transmitting, ie. IEM.


 
Thank you for clarifying.... just for the others out there reading later...


----------



## FMEng (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> Mike and I have said this for years, for the most part you can get away with using 75 ohm and lower spec gear. BUT if you are stretching the limits of the gear then every little thing becomes important...
> 
> If you have only got 2 systems you can generally select frequencies sufficiently separated that you can steer well clear of IMD issues.
> Would I do it with more than 2 or 3 systems, probably not. If I was on the edge of the distance, again probably not, but for the average user it will probably work just fine...
> And to repeat for the record, ALL of this is null and void when you start talking about transmitting, ie. IEM.


 
Receiver antenna inputs are rarely actually impedance matched to anything. Using 75 ohm splitters will work just fine. When you get into large systems, which may require active, lossless splitting systems, then spending the money is worth it.

As Chris said, any transmitting device is a different animal, and impedance matching the cables and antennas is absolutely essential.


----------



## dannyn (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! Thank all of you for all the information. I really appreciate it.


----------

